# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  hàng họ sinh viên giá đẹp

## racing boy

làm cái thớt mới cho nó mới mẻ ạ hj các bác ủng hộ nhé:
01: đồng hồ so điền tử mitutoyo 543-390b 
Đã bán
02: đồng hồ so peacock 
Đã bán
03: cái eto mini chỉnh dc góc nghiêng 
Đã bán
04: bộ trượt hàn quốc vít me phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 21cm giá 400k/bộ
Đã bán
05 : spindle bạc khí cho bác nào nghiên cứu giá 400k
Đã bán
06:05 khớp nối bự dài 75 rộng 55, lỗ 15x15 , 15x19, 19x19, đồng giá 130k/ chiếc ạ


07 :đế từ 150k/ chiếc ạ

08: đồng hồ so mitutoyo 2046s 200k/ chiếc ạ


09 đá mài hợp kim đồng giá 
Đã bán
thank các bác quan tâm ạ

----------


## hungmtcn

Cho gạch cái eto mini nhé và cái đồng hồ diện tử luôn nưa

----------


## mylove299

cho e gạch 1 đế từ và spin nhé.

----------


## racing boy

spindle và etomini có bác lấy rùi ạ, các bác liên lạc qua sdt e nhé

----------


## aiemphuong

gạch cái đế từ nha

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch 2 con peacook như đã trao đổi qua điện thoại nhé bác. Thứ 2 e ck nhé, tại chủ nhật ngân hàng không làm việc. Thanks bác

----------


## saudau

> làm cái thớt mới cho nó mới mẻ ạ hj các bác ủng hộ nhé:
> 02: đồng hồ so peacock 100k/ chiếc
> Đính kèm 37867
> Đính kèm 37868


Lấy 2 cái này nhe Chủ thớt.

----------


## racing boy

> gạch cái đế từ nha


bác liên lạc qua sdt e nhé, nhiều bác đặt nên e xác nhận qua dt cho khỏi nhầm ạ

----------


## saudau

Chậm 30 giây. Huhuhu

----------


## Totdo

Còn đế từ thì gạch con màu xám nhé bác chủ

----------


## ductrung

E đăng ký viên đá mài hợp kim nha

----------


## hoahong102

chính thức đề nghị chủ thớt không để tiêu đề gây kích thích như này :Wink:

----------

racing boy

----------


## khangscc

côm bô còn không cụ, em lấy 2 cái  :Wink:

----------


## racing boy

> côm bô còn không cụ, em lấy 2 cái


còn cụ nhé, bác liên hệ qua sdt e nhé

----------


## CNC abc

> 09 đá mài hợp kim đồng giá 75k/viên
> Đính kèm 37889
> Đính kèm 37890


Em đăng ký 2 viên đá mài hợp kim, mai em liên hệ đt.

----------


## hoctap256

Cái Tên Đua đòi nó lại  có gì phang thẳng lên 4rum mà ko qua ae kiểm duyệt hàng rồi ........ lần nào thấy cái gì định hốt là nó cũng  bán rồi bán rồi

----------


## racing boy

Hết hàng sinh viên rùi còn máy bay bà già thui chú có lái ko

----------


## racing boy

mấy bác gạch ngói thì liên hệ vs e nhé, thui thì  e lại cập nhật ít hàng jav 18+ vậy ạ:

- e mới 16 tuổi dễ đi tù như chơi ạ, 450k /1 em ạ:



- em bé nhưng cái đấy to lắm đấy ạ, 300k/1em ạ:



-mấy e vào nghề lâu rồi nên hàng họ đen xì ạ, 350k/ em ạ
Đính kèm 38219
Đính kèm 38220
Đính kèm 38221

các bác ủng hộ nhé, thank các bác

----------


## Xuan Gio

Gạch mấy em XY này nha bác.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cho em lấy 1 con đế từ to đẹp nhất như đã trao đổi qua điện thoại nhé ạ. Thanks bác

----------

racing boy

----------


## vufree

Gạch đế từ 16 nhé. Con đẹp ấy. Đi tù cũng quất.

----------


## racing boy

> Gạch mấy em XY này nha bác.


ok bác ạ, bác liên  hệ qua sdt e nhé, thank bác

----------


## racing boy

> Gạch đế từ 16 nhé. Con đẹp ấy. Đi tù cũng quất.


ok bác , đế từ 450k đã có ghạch hết ạ

----------


## vufree

Gạch Em 16 đẹp nhất nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> - em bé nhưng cái đấy to lắm đấy ạ, 300k/1em ạ:
> Đính kèm 38217


Bác nhắn cho số tk, em chuyển mua 1 cái này nhé. 
Cảm ơn

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

E lấy 1 đế từ 450k, hết thì cây 300K. nhắn stk qua cho em.
Thanks,

----------


## racing boy

> E lấy 1 đế từ 450k, hết thì cây 300K. nhắn stk qua cho em.
> Thanks,


ok bác, bác liên lạc qua sdt e nhé

----------


## Ga con

E 1 cái đế xanh 450k nhé bác.

Thanks

----------


## hungmtcn

Còn đế từ thì để a 1 cái Đức nhé

----------


## cncchi

mấy combo mini nhìn hay ghê.tiện ae cho e hỏi làm sao để viết bài đc nhi?e cần mua mấy thứ

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật ít hàng họ cho các bác ạ
01 : đầu cắt er16 ạ: 1000k/chiếc ạ
Đính kèm 40338
Đính kèm 40339
Đính kèm 40340
Đính kèm 40341
02 : đồng hồ so 2052s 30mm/0.01mm giá 250k/chiếc ạ


03 đồng hồ so 2046s 200k/chiếc hàng đẹp ạ

04: bơm chuyên dụng cho máy cnc ạ 500k/chiếc
Đính kèm 40345
Đính kèm 40346
Đính kèm 40347
05:hàng vỡ gạch ạ 350k/bộ , có 3 bộ ạ
Đính kèm 40348
06: khớp nối 90k/chiếc ạ khớp nối bự dài 75 rộng 55, lỗ 15x15 , 15x19, 19x19 lấy nhiều có giá tốt ạ

thank các bác

----------


## trucnguyen

Em gạch :
-  1 cái Đồng hồ so 2052s 30mm/0.01mm giá 250k/chiếc

sáng mai em chuyển tiền cho bác nhé.
SMS số cuối: O.3.8.1

----------


## racing boy

> Lấy cái 02 : đồng hồ so 2052s 30mm/0.01mm giá 250k/chiếc ạ
> 
> sáng mai em chuyển tiền cho bác nhé.
> SMS số cuối: O.3.8.1


ok bác, đã xác nhận ạ

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch luôn cái 2052s còn lại nhé

----------


## racing boy

> Gạch luôn cái 2052s còn lại nhé


2052 có ghạch rùi ạ

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=racing boy;119318]cập nhật ít hàng họ cho các bác ạ

02 : đồng hồ so 2052s 30mm/0.01mm giá 250k/chiếc ạ


còn hàng em lấy 2 cái
03 đồng hồ so 2046s 200k/chiếc hàng đẹp à 

cái này 2 cái luôn ợ
04: bơm chuyên dụng cho máy cnc ạ 500k/chiếc
Đính kèm 40345
Đính kèm 40346
Đính kèm 40347
 cái này thì 1 cái 
liên hệ bác chủ thế nào,bác chủ ở đâu ạ

----------


## BKH

02 : đồng hồ so 2052s 30mm/0.01mm giá 250k/chiếc ạ


03 đồng hồ so 2046s 200k/chiếc hàng đẹp ạ

04: bơm chuyên dụng cho máy cnc ạ 500k/chiếc
Đính kèm 40345
Đính kèm 40346
Đính kèm 40347
 E gạch 1 cái bơm và 1 cái đồng hồ loại 250k ( hoặc 200k nếu hết loại 250k)

----------


## racing boy

[QUOTE=ali35;119334]


> cập nhật ít hàng họ cho các bác ạ
> 
> 02 : đồng hồ so 2052s 30mm/0.01mm giá 250k/chiếc ạ
> 
> 
> còn hàng em lấy 2 cái
> 03 đồng hồ so 2046s 200k/chiếc hàng đẹp à 
> 
> cái này 2 cái luôn ợ
> ...


liên hệ qua sdt e 01675233970 nhé, e ở thái nguyên ạ, thank bác

----------


## emptyhb

> cập nhật ít hàng họ cho các bác ạ
> 06: khớp nối 90k/chiếc ạ khớp nối bự dài 75 rộng 55, lỗ 15x15 , 15x19, 19x19 lấy nhiều có giá tốt ạ
> 
> thank các bác


Cho mình lấy 2 cái 19x19 nhé Đức ơi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch 1 cái đầu cắt ER16 đẹp nhất như đã trao đổi qua điện thoại nhé anh Đức. Thanks anh.

----------


## luongtu1983

> mấy bác gạch ngói thì liên hệ vs e nhé, thui thì  e lại cập nhật ít hàng jav 18+ vậy ạ:
> 
> - e mới 16 tuổi dễ đi tù như chơi ạ, 450k /1 em ạ:
> Đính kèm 38215
> Đính kèm 38216
> 
> - em bé nhưng cái đấy to lắm đấy ạ, 300k/1em ạ:
> Đính kèm 38217
> Đính kèm 38218
> ...


mấy em đế với cần còn cái nào ko bác

----------


## racing boy

Cái đấy ko còn ạ

----------


## racing boy

Đã gửi hàng cho tất cả các bác ạ, bác nào đặt tiếp thì nhanh tay nhé, thank các bác

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Đã gửi hàng cho tất cả các bác ạ, bác nào đặt tiếp thì nhanh tay nhé, thank các bác


Thanks bác. Inbox e mã vận đơn với ạ.

----------

mylove299

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật ít đồng hồ so cho các bác ạ,

 01 chân què có 3 chiếc mitutoyo no.513-464 , no.513-405 ,no.513-503 đồng giá 500k/chiếc



02 điện tử có loại mitutoyo 543-790b 600k/chiếc



03 đồng hồ cơ thường mitutoyo 2046s vẫn còn nhiều ạ, 200k/chiếc



thank các bác ủng hộ

----------


## luongtu1983

> Cái đấy ko còn ạ


lúc nào có báo mình nha,mính đặt 1 cái

----------


## ali35

02 điện tử có loại mitutoyo 543-790b 600k/chiếc



 lấy thêm 1 cái điện tử này nhé bác,mấy hôm nay bận quá ko chuyển tiền cho bác được,bác thông cảm nhé,nội trong 2 ngày nữa sẽ chuyển cho bác,thanks bác

----------


## racing boy

> 02 điện tử có loại mitutoyo 543-790b 600k/chiếc
> 
> 
> 
>  lấy thêm 1 cái điện tử này nhé bác,mấy hôm nay bận quá ko chuyển tiền cho bác được,bác thông cảm nhé,nội trong 2 ngày nữa sẽ chuyển cho bác,thanks bác


ok, thank bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## katum573

> cập nhật ít đồng hồ so cho các bác ạ,
> 
>  01 chân què có 3 chiếc mitutoyo no.513-464 , no.513-405 ,no.513-503 đồng giá 500k/chiếc
> 
> 
> 
> 02 điện tử có loại mitutoyo 543-790b 600k/chiếc
> 
> 
> ...


Gạch cái chân què 513-503 sáng mình sms cho bác.

----------


## vufree

Bọn 3 Đê bây giờ manh động thật.



> Ếch đâu ùi, xử lý vi phạm nè

----------


## vufree

Bác Ship COD cho mình con đồng hồ so điện tử 0.001 nhé. Con đẹp nhất như tối qua thỏa thuận nhé...Cám ơn.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác vufree chuyển khoản cho baec ấy ship thường đi. Ship cod cả tháng sau mới nhận đc tiền. Rườm rà lắm. Băc đức cực kỳ uy tín. E mua nhiều món rồi

----------

racing boy, vufree

----------


## Gamo

Lão ấy làm biếng nên nhờ bác Đức COD ấy chứ  :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## racing boy

thái nguyên mưa gió chết đói đến nơi e lại moi ít hàng ra bán kiếm bát cháo hành ạ:

011: đầu cắt er16 có xi lanh nâng hạ ạ, đã test êm ru ạ giá 1500k/chiếc ạ





02: hộp số vuông góc 10:1 vào 14 ra 16 ạ giá 500k 
Đính kèm 41855
Đính kèm 41856
Đính kèm 41857

03: đồng hồ so điện tử lại về nhiều ạ, loại cơ đã hết ạ 




thank các  bác ạ

----------


## vufree

> Bác vufree chuyển khoản cho baec ấy ship thường đi. Ship cod cả tháng sau mới nhận đc tiền. Rườm rà lắm. Băc đức cực kỳ uy tín. E mua nhiều món rồi


D(úng là Mình không biết cách ra ngân hàng chuyển tiền nên nhờ COD đấy ạ.. hehehh

----------


## racing boy

> D(úng là Mình không biết cách ra ngân hàng chuyển tiền nên nhờ COD đấy ạ.. hehehh


bác nào hay mua hàng của e rồi e vẫn cod dc ạ, bác nào chưa mua hàng bao giờ e mới ko chuyển cod thui ạ, hj

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe đồng hồ này giá ntn thế cụ racingboy ơi

----------


## racing boy

> hehe đồng hồ này giá ntn thế cụ racingboy ơi


hàng về nhiều nên đã giảm giá ạ, loại 0,01 543-781 là 450k loại 0,001 543-790b là 500k nha bác

----------


## Ga con

Mới nhắn zalo cụ, còn con 0.001mm đẹp để e 1 con nhen.

Thanks.

----------


## racing boy

> Mới nhắn zalo cụ, còn con 0.001mm đẹp để e 1 con nhen.
> 
> Thanks.


ok bác, đã gói hàng và chuẩn bị xuất bến, hj

----------


## futurenguyen

đồng hồ cơ thường mitutoyo 2046s, bác còn loại này ko để e 1 cái, có cái chân đế nam châm nữa thì cho e biết lun giá

----------


## racing boy

> đồng hồ cơ thường mitutoyo 2046s, bác còn loại này ko để e 1 cái, có cái chân đế nam châm nữa thì cho e biết lun giá


ko còn chiếc nào ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

> hàng về nhiều nên đã giảm giá ạ, loại 0,01 543-781 là 450k loại 0,001 543-790b là 500k nha bác


Thanks cụ , e hỏi lại ông a thì ông ý thích hàng cơ cụ ah. khi nào có con nào 0.001 đẹp đủ đế thì ới e nhé cụ.

----------


## racing boy

đồng hồ cơ mitutoyo 2046s lại có hàng ạ, giá 200k/chiếc ạ, đồng hồ điện tử còn vài chiếc giá 400k/chiếc nhé, thank các bác

----------


## ali35

> đồng hồ cơ mitutoyo 2046s lại có hàng ạ, giá 200k/chiếc ạ, đồng hồ điện tử còn vài chiếc giá 400k/chiếc nhé, thank các bác


em gạch 5 cái,mai sms cho bác,bác có zalo ko ạ

----------


## hoahong102

bác chủ có cái nào thân chữ nhật để nó tự đứng được không bán mình cái làm cái chạm dao

----------


## racing boy

> bác chủ có cái nào thân chữ nhật để nó tự đứng được không bán mình cái làm cái chạm dao


e chưa nhìn thấy nó thế nào ạ

----------


## MinhPT

> đồng hồ cơ mitutoyo 2046s lại có hàng ạ, giá 200k/chiếc ạ, đồng hồ điện tử còn vài chiếc giá 400k/chiếc nhé, thank các bác


Loại chân gập bác còn cái nào ko?
Điện tử là loại nào nhỉ?

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật ít hàng ạ
01: bộ đồng hồ so giá 700k, đồng hồ mitutoyo 2046s 



02: bộ gối bi phi 25mm, giá 300k


03: 2 chiếc vít me bước 2 phi 10 hành trình 115mm giá 250k
Đính kèm 49549

04 : cây xi lanh hơi có hơi là nó kẹp . hehe 200k
Đính kèm 49550
Đính kèm 49551

05 : 2 bộ trượt bộ dài thk kr33 bước 10 hành trình 150mm giá 700k, bộ ngắn nsk bước 10 hành trình 55mm giá 500k ạ
Đính kèm 49552
Đính kèm 49554

06 : hộp số 10:1 giá 300k
Đính kèm 49555


thank các bác quan tâm ạ

----------


## duytrungcdt

> cập nhật ít hàng ạ
> 01: bộ đồng hồ so giá 700k, đồng hồ mitutoyo 2046s 
> 
> 
> 
> 02: bộ gối bi phi 25mm, giá 300k
> 
> 
> 03: 2 chiếc vít me bước 2 phi 10 hành trình 115mm giá 250k
> ...


gạch cái hộp số bác ơi
cho thêm chút thông tin anh nhé

----------


## maxx.side

Bộ đế từ gá đồng hồ đo còn thì cho gạch nhé bác, inbox để xác nhận nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> Bộ đế từ gá đồng hồ đo còn thì cho gạch nhé bác, inbox để xác nhận nào


vẫn còn ạ, bác nt qua sđt e nhé, thank bác

----------


## dungtb

còn bộ chân đồng hồ so nào ko bác

----------


## quocanhcgd

04: bộ trượt hàn quốc vít me phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 21cm giá 400k/bộ
Đính kèm 37871
Đính kèm 37872
 Mấy bộ này con không bạn?

----------


## racing boy

> 04: bộ trượt hàn quốc vít me phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 21cm giá 400k/bộ
> Đính kèm 37871
> Đính kèm 37872
>  Mấy bộ này con không bạn?


ko còn ạ .

----------


## racing boy

có hơn 3m xích nhựa 40x75 giá 500k nhé các bác:



    bộ đồng hồ so đế từ kanettec MB-OX và đồng hồ so mittutoyo 543-790b giá 1200k ạ


thank các bác ạ

----------


## BKH

> có hơn 3m xích nhựa 40x75 giá 500k nhé các bác:
> 
> 
> 
>     bộ đồng hồ so đế từ kanettec MB-OX và đồng hồ so mittutoyo 543-790b giá 1200k ạ
> 
> 
> thank các bác ạ


Gạch đống xích nhựa nha bác

----------


## racing boy

> Gạch đống xích nhựa nha bác


Ok. Thank bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## racing boy

Lâu lâu e lại bán ít hàng phục vụ các bác ạ

1, hộp số 1:5 vào 14 ra 16mm size 60 350k 1 chiếc ạ
Đính kèm 57894
Đính kèm 57895
Đính kèm 57896

2 , hộp số hamonic 1:50 vào 14mm giá 700k
Đính kèm 57897
Đính kèm 57898

3 hộp số hamonic 1:100 vào 19mm giá 1200k
Đính kèm 57899
Đính kèm 57900
Đính kèm 57901

4 , 2 bộ vistme mini phi10 bước 2, 300k cả đôi


5 ,  cục nam châm vuông góc của nhật 800k




6,mấy bộ trượt vuông không rơ cứng vững.  Vít me phi 10 bước 1 .  bộ ngắn 300k bộ dài 450k



7 bộ trượt chắc nặng chưa có vít me 700k 1 bộ



8 cặp ke góc rộng 80 cao 400 giá 300k 1 cặp



9 đồng hồ so mitutoyo 2046s vẫn còn ạ giá 150k chiếc


Thank các bác đã quan tâm ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Mình lấy mấy cái giảm tốc 1: 5 nhé. đã gọi điện cho lão

----------


## racing boy

> Mình lấy mấy cái giảm tốc 1: 5 nhé. đã gọi điện cho lão


Ok bác.  Thank bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## maxx.side

Em gạch bộ Hamonic số 2 nhé, inbox lại thông tin tk giúp em

----------


## racing boy

> Em gạch bộ Hamonic số 2 nhé, inbox lại thông tin tk giúp em


e gửi rồi ạ, bác xem đã nhận dc chưa

----------

maxx.side

----------


## imechavn

*maxxside*
đã đặt mất rồi!

----------


## Ga con

Oài, hụt cái đó luôn, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác chủ còn con đế từ nào ko

----------


## racing boy

> Bác chủ còn con đế từ nào ko


Đế từ thì có nhưng ko có chân giữ đồng hồ ạ 150k.  Hj

----------


## huanpt

Bác chủ ở SG không ạ? Em muốn mua 1 số đồ nặng  :Frown:

----------


## racing boy

> Bác chủ ở SG không ạ? Em muốn mua 1 số đồ nặng


E ở thái nguyên ạ

----------


## anhcos

Hộp số 1 1:5 kia nặng chừng nhiêu bác.
Nhẹ thì lấy 3 cái còn nặng thì lấy 2 cái nhé bác. Pm tk dùm.

----------


## racing boy

> Hộp số 1 1:5 kia nặng chừng nhiêu bác.
> Nhẹ thì lấy 3 cái còn nặng thì lấy 2 cái nhé bác. Pm tk dùm.


hộp số 1;5 ko còn cái nào ạ

----------


## racing boy

> Lâu lâu e lại bán ít hàng phục vụ các bác ạ
> 
> 1, hộp số 1:5 vào 14 ra 16mm size 60 350k 1 chiếc ạ
> Đính kèm 57894
> Đính kèm 57895
> Đính kèm 57896
> 
> 2 , hộp số hamonic 1:50 vào 14mm giá 700k
> Đính kèm 57897
> ...


mục số 1 và số 2 đã có bác lấy ạ, các mục kia vẫn còn ít ạ

----------


## motogia

[QUOTE=racing boy;119318]cập nhật ít hàng họ cho các bác ạ
01 : đầu cắt er16 ạ: 1000k/chiếc ạ
Đính kèm 40338
Đính kèm 40339
Đính kèm 40340
Đính kèm 40341

Em nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh còn không bác ơi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

[QUOTE=motogia;143353]


> cập nhật ít hàng họ cho các bác ạ
> 01 : đầu cắt er16 ạ: 1000k/chiếc ạ
> Đính kèm 40338
> Đính kèm 40339
> Đính kèm 40340
> Đính kèm 40341
> 
> Em nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh còn không bác ơi.


E còn dư 1 cái đầu cắt này trc cũng mua ở đây. Bác cần e để lại cho

----------


## ngocdong2001

> bộ đồng hồ so đế từ kanettec MB-OX và đồng hồ so mittutoyo 543-790b giá 1200k ạ
> Đính kèm 50752
> Đính kèm 50753


Bộ này còn ko bác, mình lấy.

----------


## racing boy

Hộp số 1:5 vẫn còn ạ,  bác nào cần liên hệ nhé.  Thank các bác

----------


## accanywhere

như đã gọi điện. mình đặt gạch 3 bộ hộp số 1:5 nhé.

----------


## Fusionvie

> 2 , hộp số hamonic 1:50 vào 14mm giá 700k
> Đính kèm 57897
> Đính kèm 57898
> 
> 3 hộp số hamonic 1:100 vào 19mm giá 1200k
> Đính kèm 57899
> Đính kèm 57900
> Đính kèm 57901


Cái này còn không bác

----------


## racing boy

Em có lô biến tần ls công suất lớn hàng tháo tủ đang vận hành. Giá đơn lẻ 12tr/chiếc. Ưu tiên mua sll để e hồi vốn ạ. Thank các bác quan tâm

----------


## racing boy

Giảm giá kịch sàn cho lô biến tần ạ, 9000k /1 chiếc
Các bác ủng hộ nhé

----------


## 01632162172

Cai dài ở trên còn ko ạ?



Cái nay bàng nhôm hay gang vậy? Ray gì? mấy block? Hai tấm mặt bích cách nhau bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## racing boy

Lại về ít hàng đẹp cho các bác rà máy nhé:
A. Chân đế đồng hồ so. 150k chiếc


B, bộ đồng hồ chân que 500k
Đính kèm 62411

C, bộ đồng hồ cơ 600k 2046s




Các bác liên hệ vs e qua zalo cho tiện nhé. Thank các bác

----------


## sonnc1990

CHo e cái chân đế nhớ. Về làm cái đèn còi

----------


## ali35

lấy 2 cái chân đế loại A nhé bác,cho xin số tk e chuyển ngân lượng a

----------


## racing boy

E cập nhật ít hàng ạ.
1 , ống nhòm trắc địa cho các bác nhà gần kí túc xá sinh viên nhé, nhìn siêu xa và rõ nét. 400k/chiếc ạ




2. Hàng cực độc cho các bác mắt kém, đứng xa 5m vẫn 
Nhìn rõ kim. 1 chiếc duy nhất tại việt nam, to nhất mà e từng gặp. Hj giá 500k nhé



3. Bộ trượt mitsumi bằng thép nặng 10kg siêu cứng . hành trình 46cm giá 1400k ạ



Tạm thời thế ạ. Hj

----------


## Mới CNC

gạch 1 chú này nhé bác. đã nt kết bạn zalo để lấy stk bank.

----------


## ali35

2. Hàng cực độc cho các bác mắt kém, đứng xa 5m vẫn 
Nhìn rõ kim. 1 chiếc duy nhất tại việt nam, to nhất mà e từng gặp. Hj giá 500k nhé




Đăt gạch em đồng hồ này nha bác,hàng xài tốt hay chỉ mang tính sưu tầm hả bác,loại 0,01 phải ko a

----------


## racing boy

> 2. Hàng cực độc cho các bác mắt kém, đứng xa 5m vẫn 
> Nhìn rõ kim. 1 chiếc duy nhất tại việt nam, to nhất mà e từng gặp. Hj giá 500k nhé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đăt gạch em đồng hồ này nha bác,hàng xài tốt hay chỉ mang tính sưu tầm hả bác,loại 0,01 phải ko a


Hàng xài tốt ạ. Đảm bảo ko có cái thứ 2. Hj. 0.01 nha bác

----------


## ali35

thứ 2 chuyển ngân lượng cho bác

----------


## Mới CNC

Của tui tn bác? Còn không?

----------


## racing boy

> Của tui tn bác? Còn không?


Bác đặt gì nhỉ . bác pm qua zalo cho e đi

----------


## racing boy

Có ít mắt kính hàn điện tử cho các bác hàn đỡ đau mắt nhé 100k/ chiếc ạ

----------


## audiophilevn

cho mình đăng kí một cái

----------


## ktshung

em lấy 1 chân đế và 2 mắt kính nhé'

----------


## racing boy

Các bác nt qua sdt e nhé

----------


## Fusionvie

Em hỏi kính hàn, đã nhắn tin qua zalo

----------

racing boy

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có ít mắt kính hàn điện tử cho các bác hàn đỡ đau mắt nhé 100k/ chiếc ạ


Chơi kiểu này đúng bài luôn nè

----------


## racing boy

Hàng vẫn còn một ít, bác nào cần pm e nhé. Thank các bác

----------


## dangkhoi

Để mình cái kính hàn như qua Zalo nhé anhlongpy

----------


## racing boy

lâu lâu ko bán hàng, hum nay đói quá lại giải tán đồ dùng các bác ủng hộ nhé

01: có 2 cây máy tính tháo trong máy bắn cá chuyên lừa tiền mấy ông ham chơi , nó cài win nhúng e dã chạy lại xp cho bác nào vào việc 900k/ máy ạ 







2 đồng hồ fuke 45 dual display multimeter mới 99% vết trắng trên màn hình là giấy bóng chống xước ạ giá 3500k




3 máy đo tần số fuke pm6685 giá 6500k



tạm thế đã ạ, bác nào cần đế từ e vẫn còn nhé, thank các bác

----------


## racing boy

mục 2 đồng hồ fuke đã có bác lấy ạ, lại lòi ra con đế từ 7033 ạ 600k các bác nhé

----------


## Ga con

Em lấy con này nhé bác. 
Thanks.

----------


## racing boy

lâu lâu lại về thêm 2 bộ đế từ đẹp ạ hj, 500k 1 bộ ạ




có mấy chiếc dao siêu sắc ko pít làm cái gì ạ, kích thước dài 280 ,rộng 150, dày 15mm ạ : 400k 1 chiếc nha các bác

 



các bác ủng hộ nhé, hj

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Dao băm gỗ

----------


## racing boy

lâu lâu e lại đăng bán ít đồ cho các bác đỡ quên mất em , hj

1, hộp số vào 14mm ra 19mm rộng 80mm tỉ lệ 1:15 giá 350k/1 có 2 chiếc ạ



2 ,hộp số vào 6,3mm ra 16mm rộng 60mm  tỉ lệ 1:10  giá 300k 




3, hộp số vào 8mm ra 16mm rộng 60mm tỉ lệ 1;10 giá 300k




4, bộ chân đế từ giá 400k




5 , bộ siêu tụ điện cực khủng 18 tụ 3000fara 2,8v dòng xả khủng , tặng kèm bộ cân bằng , giá 1900k




6 , đế từ vuông góc kanetec kmv125d  giá 400k



thank các bác quan tâm ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

đế từ này anh lấy nha ....đế từ khối v

----------


## huyquynhbk

> đế từ này anh lấy nha ....đế từ khối v


Cụ Nam cnc nhanh thế? cái đế từ khối V mà có 1 cặp thì ngon.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

diễn đàn dạo này trầm quá, e thanh lí ít đồ cho các cụ nhé

01: combo thk kr45  hành trình 600mm vít me 15 bước 20mm giá 1400k
  

02 : combo misumi lx30 hành trình 200mm vít me bước 10 giá 700k
 

03 :combo hành trình 160mm , vitme 15 bước 5, rộng 100mm, dài 400mm giá 1000k
   

04 :combo thk trục z hành trình 12mm bước 10 , trục x hành trình 650mm bước 20 . giá 3000k
    

5 : combo thk skr33 hành trình 400, vitme 15 bước 20mm . giá 900k
  

các bác liên hệ em qua zalo hoặc gọi sđt 0966614416 nha , thank các bác

----------


## Tuancoi

Giờ lười lắm rồi, phải bán nguyên máy mới có khách hỏi.

----------

